# Tetra bobbing vertically....?



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey,

I have a glow light tetra that has started just constantly bobbing around the tank in a vertical position, it seems that if he was to stop the bobbing he would just sink.

I will attach a video of exactly what it is doing, although the fish in the video is not my fish.

cheers for any info.

Simon

Bob, the Vertical Tetra - YouTube


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a serpae tetra that did the exact same thing for a few weeks before he died. I suspect it was old age since he was approx. 5 years old and I have no idea how old he was when I purchased him. Maybe they just run out of steam at some point like we do :/

How old is Bob?


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Romad said:


> I had a serpae tetra that did the exact same thing for a few weeks before he died. I suspect it was old age since he was approx. 5 years old and I have no idea how old he was when I purchased him. Maybe they just run out of steam at some point like we do :/
> 
> How old is Bob?


that a not my fish, i just youtubed bobbing fish and that appeared, but my glow light tetra is doing the exact same thing. 

I figure hes on his way out....


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

rhymon78 said:


> that a not my fish, i just youtubed bobbing fish and that appeared, but my glow light tetra is doing the exact same thing.
> 
> I figure hes on his way out....


 
I saw that it wasn't your fish. I should have asked how old your tetra is? If it helps, my tetra never seemed to be in any discomfort and was seemingly ok bobbing his way along until he bobbed his last bob.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Romad said:


> I saw that it wasn't your fish. I should have asked how old your tetra is? If it helps, my tetra never seemed to be in any discomfort and was seemingly ok bobbing his way along until he bobbed his last bob.


Oh... haha, its nearly 1 year old. Was one of the first lot of fish that went in the tank whilst it was cycling. this one in particular had a problem right from the start, its jaw has been stuck open constantly. It hasn't really bothered it, but there seems to be some redness under its mouth, almost like you can see its gills or something? anyhow, it'll be getting dispatched soon if things don't improve.:|

cheers


----------

